# ?

## Mihey

, .  27/24,     .  .         .      -,   ,    .  ?       .    ,   )
   ,    5   ,    .

----------


## Sky

> 5

    "   "

----------


## 23q

,        .

----------


## Tiramisu

,

----------


## Lera

> **

----------


## Mihey

> ,

   )

----------


## Mela

> , .  27/24,     .  .         .      -,   ,    .  ?       .    ,   )
>    ,    5   ,    .

     -    .     )))

----------


## Mihey

4.01,      ,  ,        ,   10   .

----------


## Pentax

?

----------


## Mihey

> ?

       , ,     ,     :)

----------

.        .    -     ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

*Mihey*,  ,  ?    ?       .

----------


## Sky

-       .

----------


## Mihey

> Mihey,  ,  ?   ?      .

      ,     (  ),    ... ))     10 ,           )

----------


## Mela

))) http://vpoltave.info/read/novost/id/...-poltavchanakh

----------


## 23q

-.  .

----------


## Sky

. ³   ,      ,       .

----------


## Pentax

-   .

----------


## Mela

, .....       )))))
      ,    )))
P.S.      vpoltave.info )))

----------


## Mihey

*Mela*,   ,           .   ,      :)

----------


## Fokus

³     .     . , ,   .      ,    )
   .   ,    "!",     .
     (, ),  .    .

----------


## AlisFrolova

..       )    ,  -      - )

----------


## tina1

,         ,     ,      ,      ,   .    ,        ,   ,

----------


## barada2010

.   .

----------


## Fokus

,       . ,

----------


## Tiramisu

) - .     .   ))).

----------


## Sky

> ,

     :(

----------

> .   ))).

    -    "" :)

----------


## 1

, .

----------

,    !

----------



----------


## oliviya16

""  ?

----------


## Strebunets

,        ?       ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Sky

*Jedi_Lee*,   ,    ?    -       

> 

    ,    -.

----------

,      ,

----------


## ukrainian

,

----------


## MamaTana

,       )

----------

